# Vinyl window repair



## Thomas529 (Nov 16, 2016)

House purchased several years ago with replacement vinyl windows.

Several problems:
Can't determine mfg.
Tilt latch broken on one
All need replacement weatherstripping on bottom on window. It is a bulb type with t slot.

Any suggestion how I can rehab this window?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 16, 2016)

And how would anyone even be able to guess without a picture?
Unlatch the window and remove the whole sash and look over all the sides of the window for any labels or markings, look at the bottom right hand side of the glass for an etched label.
Look to see if there's an aluminum divider strip between the pieces of glass to see if you can see any ID marks. 
This a is a very common issue, why most manufactures do not mark there windows is beyond me.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 17, 2016)

joecaption said:


> This a is a very common issue, why most manufactures do not mark there windows is beyond me.



It's a good way to avoid warranty issues.


----------



## nealtw (Nov 17, 2016)

http://www.swisco.com/cl/Weatherstripping


----------



## Thomas529 (Nov 17, 2016)

And how would anyone even be able to guess without a picture?

Really? You could tell mfg from a picture?


----------



## nealtw (Nov 17, 2016)

Would it be better to ask a thousand questions and hope others will understand how you describe things.

Much can be leaned and clarified with a photo.


----------



## Snoonyb (Nov 17, 2016)

Thomas529 said:


> And how would anyone even be able to guess without a picture?
> 
> Really? You could tell mfg from a picture?



Some may recognize the photo of the window, section of the jamb, weatherstrip, latch, etc. as a product they have dealt with.

Or, rather than depending upon the internet, take the camera and a small piece of the weatherstrip to several local window vendors.


----------



## Thomas529 (Nov 18, 2016)

Only one glass shop within 60 miles. They were of no help.
Glass is etched.  MSC. 4-97. I'm guessing 4-97 is mfg date of glass. In 20 yrs I'm guessing mfg is out of business.
MSC don't know what that means.
Working on picture.


----------



## Thomas529 (Nov 18, 2016)

http://www.houserepairtalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12879&stc=1&d=1479489291

http://www.houserepairtalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12880&stc=1&d=1479489291

Pics of broken tilt latch. Pic should be flipped since it's a up down slide.


----------



## nealtw (Nov 18, 2016)

The link I posted in post 4 has a part identifier where you can send them a photo.


----------

